# early baby...what would you do?



## jessabella

Well just found out I might be induced at 36 weeks ...which means I might have a wee little one..
The plan original was to use my bio nappies in the hospital and possiably for the first week or longer if she didnt fit into her small cloths...
But now Im afraid this might last a lot longer..dont know as havent had a growth scan yet so who knows how big she will be however I am measuring weeks ahead...anyway so was talking to Hubby and he asked if we should get some preemie nappies..I know I have seen a few brands that come in preemie size for the little little bubz...but Im wondering if this will be a waste of money..but not sure as of yet considering size...doctor said she should be anywhere from 5-7lbs:shrug:
But Ive also heard that an early baby will stay small for much longer so was thinking that the preemie nappies would last for atleast a few months...I dont know :dohh:

What would you ladies do?
Just keep buying the eco friendly spoosies until she is about 7/8lbs then move into small nappies or get early baby nappies? 
x


----------



## pandv

It depends on the baby. My first was 3+2 early, weighed 5lb 9oz and stayed on the bottom line on the growth charts. He was always realy petite. My second was born 3 weeks early at 6lb 9oz and has piled the weight on since. He's now just below the 50th centile on the growth charts so a perfectly "average" sized baby. I assumed he would stay petite like his brother but he hasn't. You won't really know if its worth it until baby comes along and you see how quickly they grow.


----------



## jessabella

oh:dohh:


----------



## nervouspains

Sorry J I dont know, but at my 36 week scan I was told he was 9lb 2oz.... He showed up at 41 weeks via c-section after being inducded for 5 days and he still wasnt budging! Weighing in at 8lb 9oz! So they def arent always right,m they cant 'weigh' the baby, so they calculate the length to get a weight! So because my boy was long, they assumed he was going to be a really big porker lol xx


----------



## Lliena

Yeah it's just a guess, they said Avalon was going to be 9/10lb and that was whilst in labour and the dr feeling my tummy! I had such a shock when I got a tiny little 7lb 2oz popping out of me :haha: Id just wait and see hun what she weighs when shes born. Use eco disposables for afew days and then if she is tiny you can always order a few small nappies onine and get them delivered quick :)


----------



## Bayleaf

Em was a little early at 37 weeks and weighed 5lb 8oz. He's always been petite and now at just over a year old he's still in medium sized nappies with room to grow. 
We didn't get a good fit with any reusables until he was 2 or 3 months old.
Don't sweat it hunni if she's in sposies for a good few weeks


----------



## peartree

I'm expecting a tiny baby as I'm really short and both DH and I were 5.5lbs when we were born, full term, so I've bought a couple of tiny wraps and a couple of tiny shaped nappies, with some 50cm x 50cm terries to use as back up for the first few weeks. Not expecting to be cloth full time in the beginning though, whilst I'm still getting used to motherhood and working out which nappies work best.


----------



## purpledahlia

I would maybe just get some terrys and some small wraps and nappy nippas, that way they fit to the baby rather than the baby fitting to a size, Wouldnt worry too much though, Even if you do have to use the eco disposables for a bit longer, you will still make a difference using cloth afterwards :)


----------



## Rachel_C

Well my LO was born 9lb1oz so we didn't get long out of small nappies, but if I thought I would have a baby around 5-6lbs, I would buy some of the smaller nappies available like tots bots teeny fits because I would hope to get my money's worth out of them. For a normal/large sized newborn I wouldn't bother and would go straight to normal sized ones, but if you think LO might be smallish for longer, I think it would be worth it. There's no shame in using sposies at first though if you decide to do that.


----------



## jessabella

Thanks for the support everyone..I think I will just the sposies when she is first born and see what she will weigh and then I can order a few teeny ones if she is super small and just use the spoosies until they arrive..which would be very quickly Im sure (a few days) 
But if she is close to 7lbs or something Im not going to bother..just sue the disposables until she is able to get in the small size ones I already have.


----------



## xerinx

Logan was born at 36 weeks and was 8lb11 :o we didnt use cloth tho until he was about 2 months old and went straight into mediums!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

He would have been a HUGE baby~
Oh my goodness.


----------



## xerinx

I know!! One of the reasons they gave me a section then!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Thats is CRAZY
Did they mess up your duedate?
Was he healthy?


----------



## jessabella

wow...that is crazy...he would have been so so so huge!! I dont think she is that big..


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Why do they want to take the baby early?


----------



## xerinx

Callie-xoxox said:


> Thats is CRAZY
> Did they mess up your duedate?
> Was he healthy?

I had gestational diabetes, and had had 2 sections before logan and they thought the previous scars were going to rupture if i carried him any longer :( Luckily he was perfectly healthy and hasnt had any real problems! Hes now smaller than most babies his own age but development wise hes pretty much the same as others.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Oh my gosh!
That is scary,
good thing he was a good size and healthy.


----------



## mommy43

i wouldnt bother till lo is here give u a good excuse to do more shopping lol at least u will know what u want rather than something u may not use
my ds was 3 weeks early n weighed 7lb 12
my dd was a week late n weighed 7lb 13 so every baby is different also ds was chunky n dd was long n slender even though they nearly weighed the same


----------



## Mynx

Lliena said:


> Yeah it's just a guess, they said Avalon was going to be 9/10lb and that was whilst in labour and the dr feeling my tummy! I had such a shock when I got a tiny little 7lb 2oz popping out of me :haha: Id just wait and see hun what she weighs when shes born. Use eco disposables for afew days and then if she is tiny you can always order a few small nappies onine and get them delivered quick :)

I was told something very similar while pregnant with Evie. They were sure she was gonna be biggun but she was the same birth weight as Avalon lol! She grew pretty quick tho and managed to go up 2 percentiles by the time she was 8 weeks old :rofl: And yet my first was 7lb 14oz and she was quite dinky as a baby, putting on weight at a fairly steady rate :shrug: 

Just goes to show that you really wont know till bubbs is here hun :hugs:


----------



## sugarpuff

audrey was 5lb 2oz at birth (born at 38+3) but she was long and super skinny, she fit in her bgv3 os at 4 weeks when she weighed about 6lb 7oz (they were huge but no leaks). the scan 24 hours before she was born guessed her at 6lb 1oz. if you've already bought nappies i don't think i'd bother getting tiny ones in especially (unless once she's born she's actually TEENY in which case you might as well do at that time)

aww lickle baby :)


----------



## buttonnose82

my little one was 6lb 15 at 39+4, he wore sposies in hospital then we started with cloth once he was 3 days, I found the best fit was prefolds & wraps while he was tiny


----------



## Jetters

It definitely depends on the baby hun. My early boy was still a fairly big 6lb 5oz :). He was wayyyyy too small for all of my nappies except XS BGs. So he was in disposies for nearly 3 weeks while I ordered some small nappies, which wasn't what I wanted but he was in full time cloth by 3.5 weeks (small BGs and WNs mainly) so it worked out ok. He moved into BTPs like Flips and V4s at 4/5 weeks.

He also DOUBLED his birthweight in less than 10 weeks!!! And is now a whopping 14lb 6oz so he never stayed small for long at all, he hopped from the 5th centile to the 75th!!! Go boobie juice and all that :happydance: although he's ff now.


----------



## Aunty E

Normal (ie cheap) terries won't fit a small newborn. Mog was 7lb 4oz when she was born and put weight on pretty quickly, but normal terries couldn't be folded to fit her until she was month or so old. I cut down and overlocked a dozen terries to 50cm squares to fit her instead, and used them with newborn size Imse Vimse wraps and an origami fold. We got tons of use from the wraps, as they carried on fitting her until she was four months old, and the terries were so cheap it didn't really matter that we only used them for a month. They're handy now to fold as boosters.


----------



## jessabella

Callie-xoxox said:


> Why do they want to take the baby early?

Oh I have a tumour on my cervix which they want to get out asap.


----------



## jessabella

Aunty E said:


> Normal (ie cheap) terries won't fit a small newborn. Mog was 7lb 4oz when she was born and put weight on pretty quickly, but normal terries couldn't be folded to fit her until she was month or so old. I cut down and overlocked a dozen terries to 50cm squares to fit her instead, and used them with newborn size Imse Vimse wraps and an origami fold. We got tons of use from the wraps, as they carried on fitting her until she was four months old, and the terries were so cheap it didn't really matter that we only used them for a month. They're handy now to fold as boosters.


This is interesting as I never considered terries, prefolds or wraps until now :(
Didn't like them very much but may reconsider as a cheap alternative until she fits in her pretties


----------



## Callie-xoxox

jessabella said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Why do they want to take the baby early?
> 
> Oh I have a tumour on my cervix which they want to get out asap.Click to expand...


Oh my goodness.
thank god you are this far along,
When do they want to induce?
Hope all goes well with that!
xxxxx


----------



## jessabella

We knew that I had it..I have had a few before and had them removed before they became dangerous..these were the same little guys that prevented us from getting pregnant but somehow we dodged it ...then right when I got pregnant one appeared on my cervix..which wasnt THAT big of a deal as it hadnt developed into cancer..but it has gotten worse as the pregnancy has gotten along..
They are looking to incuduce at 36 weeks if I dont go before then...but we dont think I will go in labour before that as they have placed a stitch in to prevent preterm labour!! 
So 36 weeks isnt too early..just a teeny baby!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Oh thats super good you can go till then :)
I had Lyrik at 38 weeks and She was a good size.
I hope she stays in till then.
I went into preterm labor and thank godness they could stop it.
Oh i have been meaning does your babygirl have a name?


----------



## jessabella

yes she is baby Olivia!
ps I wanted a Lyric but hubby was too in love with the name Olivia by the time I suggested it to him :(


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I love the name Olivia!
You Can call her Livi! I if a have another girl its either Stella or Olivia.

FOB hates Lyriks name but he does not pay he does not get a say lol.


----------



## jessabella

I love Olivia too..we have been calling her Livie as well...
haha you are so funny..he does not pay he does not get a say!! 
I dont have that option..my hubby pays for everything..always have..im a lazy housewife!! :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

FOB has done nothing but tell me how to parent
He wont pay me cause he has no money but drinks all the time and smokes WAY to much pot. He is a silly 21 year old boy.
I wish i was a house wife! All in time:)


----------



## jessabella

haha thats right ..forget it ..of course he gets no say!! 
Its nice being a housewife..but at times boring..I thoguht about getting a job or volunteering somewhere but then I fell pregnant!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I would go crazy if I was home all day!
I was put on medical leave at 36 weeks and i thought I was going to go crazy
I was so bored. But I know in June when I have to go back to work i am going to be soo sad.
I want to stay home with Lyrik forever!


----------



## Eala

Olivia is such a pretty name :) And I love the shortening to Livvie :D

Got fingers crossed all goes well, Jessa :hugs: I didn't start using cloth till Roo was about 6 weeks old (I think, might've been a bit older than that. I forget :blush:). We just had Ebay cheapies, and they did fit, but only with one insert in :rofl:

Roo was 7lbs 1.5oz at birth. She never actually lost weight, but she didn't stay on the centile curve she was born on, and has always been a small baby. She started out very long and skinny, over time this has evened out so she's now on the same centile for both height and weight. I got her weighed just before her birthday, and she was 17lbs 7oz, so still in mediums :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik is 15 pounds right now at 3 and a half month
A chubby girl I have!


----------



## jessabella

oh my gosh...wow..what a difference 3m and 1yr and nearly the same weight!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I dont even had a huge baby lol 
Lyrik is super long she is 26 inches.
She is chubby but not huge lol.


----------



## Rachel_C

jessabella said:


> Aunty E said:
> 
> 
> Normal (ie cheap) terries won't fit a small newborn. Mog was 7lb 4oz when she was born and put weight on pretty quickly, but normal terries couldn't be folded to fit her until she was month or so old. I cut down and overlocked a dozen terries to 50cm squares to fit her instead, and used them with newborn size Imse Vimse wraps and an origami fold. We got tons of use from the wraps, as they carried on fitting her until she was four months old, and the terries were so cheap it didn't really matter that we only used them for a month. They're handy now to fold as boosters.
> 
> 
> This is interesting as I never considered terries, prefolds or wraps until now :(
> Didn't like them very much but may reconsider as a cheap alternative until she fits in her prettiesClick to expand...

You can use muslins instead of terries for a little baby, though they wouldn't be that absorbent on their own but you could fold a booster into them. Muslins are dirt cheap and you could use inserts/boosters from nappies you already have so wouldn't be spending extra there. Or have you seen t-shirt nappies? I really want to try those if we have another baby!


----------



## Eala

Roo is ickle, though not as dinky as she was! For a while she was off the bottom of the charts, stayed on the 0.4 centile for ages, and is now hovering between the 2nd and the 9th. I don't mind, means I get loads of wear out of nappies and clothes :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik is in mediums already
She is only BF so its all good stuff she is getting.
I hope she is not a HUGE kid,
Her dad is 145 pounds and 6'3 and I am 145 and 5'5
SO she should be normal lol


----------



## Jetters

Callie-xoxox said:


> I love the name Olivia!
> You Can call her Livi! I if a have another girl its either Stella or Olivia.
> 
> FOB hates Lyriks name but he does not pay he does not get a say lol.

:rofl: LOVE that! 
I also love her name, it's so pretty, I may steal it if I have a girl :winkwink:

My neice is Olivia/Livi, it's so lovely xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

HAHAHA its true.
He should have no say if he does not support her
and I will let you steal with name:)

not like they will ever go to school together~


----------



## Aunty E

I did try muslins, but I couldn't get them to fold up properly and just didn't get on with them, hence the cut down terries. I love my flat terries, I know they're not popular, and I just don't understand why, because while they ain't pretty, they sure work and my idiot OH can use them perfectly competently.

Let me know if you want me to pop you a cut down terry in the post, I've got plenty and you can have a play with it and see what you think. We practiced on a baby doll (and our cats) before Mog was born.


----------



## lynnikins

i have newborn/premie prefolds and tiny wraps for them too to fit from 2kg upwards the tiny ones are 4-11lbs so if you want a few let me know


----------



## mandarhino

Callie-xoxox said:


> Lyrik is in mediums already
> She is only BF so its all good stuff she is getting.
> I hope she is not a HUGE kid,
> Her dad is 145 pounds and 6'3 and I am 145 and 5'5
> SO she should be normal lol

My boo was huuugee when she was Lyrik's age. 98th centile for weight and 75th for height - so fatter than she was longer. But now she's much smaller. I think probably 50th or below for both weight and height. The weight gain dropped off dramatically after 8 months so you'll probably find Lyrik changes shape dramatically in a couple of months.


----------



## lynnikins

lyrik is still itty bitty next to EJ hun so dont worry lol


----------



## jessabella

Aunty E said:


> I did try muslins, but I couldn't get them to fold up properly and just didn't get on with them, hence the cut down terries. I love my flat terries, I know they're not popular, and I just don't understand why, because while they ain't pretty, they sure work and my idiot OH can use them perfectly competently.
> 
> Let me know if you want me to pop you a cut down terry in the post, I've got plenty and you can have a play with it and see what you think. We practiced on a baby doll (and our cats) before Mog was born.

I might have to get you to do that..because Im not really getting what you are saying with the cut up terries! but then again Ive never even seen a tery in real life!:shrug:
Do you just lie it flat inside the wrap? Or would I have to learn how to fold and use nippas (or whatever they are called)


----------



## jessabella

lynnikins said:


> i have newborn/premie prefolds and tiny wraps for them too to fit from 2kg upwards the tiny ones are 4-11lbs so if you want a few let me know

I might have to, send me a PM. Will you be at the baby show?


----------



## jessabella

Rachel_C said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aunty E said:
> 
> 
> Normal (ie cheap) terries won't fit a small newborn. Mog was 7lb 4oz when she was born and put weight on pretty quickly, but normal terries couldn't be folded to fit her until she was month or so old. I cut down and overlocked a dozen terries to 50cm squares to fit her instead, and used them with newborn size Imse Vimse wraps and an origami fold. We got tons of use from the wraps, as they carried on fitting her until she was four months old, and the terries were so cheap it didn't really matter that we only used them for a month. They're handy now to fold as boosters.
> 
> 
> This is interesting as I never considered terries, prefolds or wraps until now :(
> Didn't like them very much but may reconsider as a cheap alternative until she fits in her prettiesClick to expand...
> 
> You can use muslins instead of terries for a little baby, though they wouldn't be that absorbent on their own but you could fold a booster into them. Muslins are dirt cheap and you could use inserts/boosters from nappies you already have so wouldn't be spending extra there. Or have you seen t-shirt nappies? I really want to try those if we have another baby!Click to expand...

Those tshirt nappies look interesting dont that..too bad I dont have tshirts aroudn the houes..as I dont wear them, except for the few Volcom ones!! and thats not going ot happen!! hahaha:nope: But what a great idea..you would just have to pop in a booster or simple insert with a newborn wouldnt you...

OH how would you do a muslin?


----------



## Aunty E

You fold and then nippa - when I say cut down, they start as a 60cm square and I cut them down to a 50cm square.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM-di3a0XN4&feature=related

This girl is making a bit of a meal of it, and is using a muslin. If you have a flat terry the right size, you don't need to fold down the back or the flaps. And you can use any old covers. I also tend to roll the legs in too. If I can get OH to video me doing Mog, and she's not screaming and kicking her legs around because it's FUN, I'll post it on youtube.

This is my favourite fold, as I can store my terries folded into quarters in a hamper, and just do the last bit when I need them.


----------



## Eala

I found that really interesting! I'd never considered terries, mainly because my Mum used them for my older brother, and went on at length about how annoying they were. Given that this was the 1970s, perhaps I shouldn't have listened :blush:


----------



## jessabella

oh my gosh..thats way too much for me! hahahahahah maybe im lazy


----------



## Jetters

Great video really, and what a tiny baby :D (well, compared to my chunk :rofl:)


----------



## Aunty E

They're really not a bother at all - you can't muck up washing them, you can tumble dry them if you want to, and they dry super quick if you don't, they're so cheap that if they stain it doesn't really matter (and you can soak them in bleach with no ill-effects should you want to, I don't bother), the fold honestly takes me a second if that, they come out lovely and fluffy after a wash, they're useful for spills and sick, they can be cut up for boosters if they get a bit disreputable, and you can happily leave them dry-pailing for four days so that you can have a full load on when you wash. We wash twice a week, at forty degrees and every so often give them a boil wash. They never smell bad after washing, the absorbency is AMAZING, and I can't praise them enough. Must get a video of me diapering Mog.

My MiL went ON and ON about how dreadful terries were, and how we'd never keep it up and how much she hated having to use them because she couldn't afford disposables in the seventies. But then she was washing in an old fashioned washing machine and then wringing them out and drying by hand, and she was wet pailing (urgh), and using nappy pins and those awful plastic pull up pant things that leak everywhere. We have some motherease sandies for when she's looking after Mog, they're not as absorbent but neither of our mothers (who both used terries) seem to be able to do the fold anymore!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Jessa, i saw these and thought of you :) 
https://www.minkinappies.co.uk/index.php?cPath=29


----------



## jessabella

Arcanegirl said:


> Jessa, i saw these and thought of you :)
> https://www.minkinappies.co.uk/index.php?cPath=29

Oh my gosh these are amazing!! so tiny:cloud9:

but they only go up to 6lbs..Im assuming that she will be atleast 5-6 lb when born..or maybe even 7lb.
thanks for the link...:hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

Jessebella - did I remember correctly that you were an owl fan?

If so have a look at this...
https://www.bambinogoodies.co.uk/super-sneak-preview-isak-for-skip-hop/


----------



## lynnikins

as i said earlier in the thread hun got some supercheap prefolds and itty bitty wraps that would work over a flat nappy either bamboo or terry or even a muslin tbh EJ never ever wet a sposie to capacity or even near when he was little he got changed with every feed and that ment he normally only had time to do one wee lol


----------



## jessabella

hi lynn..forgot about that ..how do you use prefolds? have to have a nippa thing?


----------



## eeyore007

Aunty E said:


> Let me know if you want me to pop you a cut down terry in the post, I've got plenty and you can have a play with it and see what you think. We practiced on a baby doll (and our cats) before Mog was born.

That is so funny - OH practiced with the poor cat when testing the babybjorn carrier thing!! Was feeding bubba and she'd dropped off. Paul came into the room with it on and a 5 litre thing of screenwash in it. I said it wasn't realistic, and he walked out and I could hear him calling out 'kitty'. He then reappeared with her in it. Laughed so much I woke poor LO up!

Jessa - sorry to hear you're having problems with your cervix and hope all goes well. As for the nappies I simply wouldn't know what to suggest as I had every intention to use them but had PND and simply couldn't handle more work, so disposables were in until about 7 months. Only then did we go full time cloth. The cut up terries sound a great idea though. Especially as you're changing them every 5 minutes at that age.


----------



## lepaskilf

yeh my lo was born at 36 weeks and was 6lb 8oz, so quite glad he wasnt born any later lol!! He dropped to just under 6lb in the 1st week but then piled it on after that and is the perfect weight for his due date age.

I the 1st weeks I used muslin cloths folded in to a wrap x


----------



## jessabella

ohhh my gosh...poor kitty..hahaha thats funny
yeah im going to buy some tiny wraps from Lyn and just use terry clothes or something like that!


----------



## jms895

Hi hun, just seen this thread! Is it a defo for induction then? I was measuring big for Caine and he was 7 pounds 2! This one is measuring big too!

Maybe use prefolds and wraps or eco sposies? I am using sposies (freebies and cheapies) for the first 2 weeks of meconium and smallness :)


----------



## MissMamma

i dont know if someones already mentioned them but tots bots are doing teenyfit nappies...they're very pretty too :D


----------



## jessabella

yeah I was going to do wraps as a friend was selling xsmall ones then just fold up the terry insie of them..but now the wraps arent or sale so might just buy some or get teenyfits..but I thin the teenyfits aer a bit exspensive to just use for 4 weeks or so. I dont know ..besides dont want ot have ot build up a stash of tiny ones too..just want something simple..but I dont want ot have to fold nappies...


----------



## jess3012

ebay are doing the teenyfit ones quite cheap x


----------



## jessabella

yeah I only found one..and bit on it..did you see any more?
edit: just saw one with 10 for 52 pounds


----------



## jess3012

if your talking to me then theirs someone called bargainbots selling them. 10 for £60.
You could always email her and ask if she will do a smaller bundle x


----------



## jessabella

yeah good idea Jess


----------



## lynnikins

jessabella said:


> hi lynn..forgot about that ..how do you use prefolds? have to have a nippa thing?

you either fold in 3 and put into a wrap or you can nippa them around the baby too


----------

